# Expertise needed please



## Cocoaone (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm after some advice and would be really greatful for any help. I'll try and keep it short!

About 6 weeks ago I noticed a lump on the back of my head, slightly to the right of the middle, just where my hairline is. Didn't hurt so I didn't think much about it.

2 weeks after that I had my annual review with my consultant about my cholesterol. Runs in the family, I'm on the high side of 'normal' weight, don't smoke etc. Cholesterol is 7.2mmol (UK) which is 278 in the US I think. Consultant is happy for me to stay off statins at the moment as no major risk factors. As I was talking to him he asked if I had a goitre, he had a feel of my neck and said my thyroid was slightly enlarged, but he measured my thyroid levels 2 years ago and they were ok, so he'll test me again next year and see if they've changed. He also practices endocrinology/diabetes which I think is why he noticed it.

Another week or so passed and I noticed another smaller lump in my head next to the original one. Feels like a lymph node, doesn't hurt. I don't think it was there when I found the other, but can't be 100% sure.

So I googled, and I'm pretty sure it's my occipital nodes, which usually swell up due to local infections/scalp problems like ringworm etc. Pretty sure I haven't got anything like that. So I'm starting to worry. If it was just the lumps, or jut the thyroid I probably wouldn't dwell on it, but the fact it's both means I am. I doubt I'm high risk for anything, I'm a 28 year old mum with a 19 month old toddler. My mum had a problem with her thyroid a while ago, went hyper then hypo then back to normal. And I've always ran a bit 'slow' - low body temp, low heart rate (around 50-55bpm), sluggish, tired etc

My partner thinks my neck looks ok, and I'm not sure if I can see a swelling or not, never paid much attention! I really hate going to the drs too.,. Does my neck look normal to you guys? Can you see a swelling?










Thankyou so much for reading!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Cocoaone, welcome to the forum! I was unable to see the picture you posted, but here are my thoughts...

If your cholesterol is indeed the equivalent of 278 here in the U.S., that is very high. Very high. And you are young...your cholesterol should never be that high, and especially at your age.

Here are a couple of links about cholesterol:

U.S. - http://www.webmd.com/cholesterol-management/guide/understanding-numbers

U.K. - http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/diseases/facts/hypercholesterolaemia.htm

There is a connection between hypothyroid and cholesterol: http://thyroid.about.com/cs/symptomsproblems/a/cholesterol.htm

So, with this information, combined with your other hypo-like symptoms, combined with the possible suspicious lymph nodes, I'd say you have something that needs to be followed up on.

Even if it turns out that your thyroid is okay, you really need to get a handle on that cholesterol. Your doctor should be very concerned about this.

Just remember, don't go by the lab tests alone - you have a few different things that need to be figured into the mix here.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## Koof (Nov 9, 2011)

What are your numbers on the cholesterol test? I'm asking because if it is high because of "good" cholesterol numbers, it isn't a concern. In addition, I would read more about cholesterol. There are lots of websites proposing it isn't a problem, and they're not even quack websites. As far as I have read, there is no definitive link between high cholesterol and heart disease. Just like the faulty information that a low-fat diet is good for you (in fact, your diet should be about 20% fat) there is a lot of mis-information out there.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Cocoaone said:


> Hi everyone, I'm after some advice and would be really greatful for any help. I'll try and keep it short!
> 
> About 6 weeks ago I noticed a lump on the back of my head, slightly to the right of the middle, just where my hairline is. Didn't hurt so I didn't think much about it.
> 
> ...


Your photo did not come through, alas!! Anyway, stand in front of a mirror, take a sip of water, tilt head back and swallow. See if you see any swelling on either side of where your thyroid is.

If you are having swollen lymph nodes in the occipital lymph nodes, it would be a good idea to adress that to your doctor.


----------



## Cocoaone (Nov 11, 2011)

Thankyou for replying x

I can't remember the exact numbers but my 'good' cholesterol is quite high and my 'bad' cholesterol is quite low which is why I'm not too worried. You're not allowed to take statins while breastfeeding (which I am) or preganant, and I'm not sure if we're finished with our family yet, another reason why I'm not keen on statins...

The pic I attached is actually a video of my swallowing. I think I see swellings at the side of my throat when I swallow but I'm not sure if it's normal movement and I'm being a hyperchondriac! I'll try and add another link incase that works:

http://i896.photobucket.com/albums/ac169/CocoaOne/049f098f.mp4

Or I uploaded it to YouTube, maybe this will work?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Cocoaone said:


> Thankyou for replying x
> 
> I can't remember the exact numbers but my 'good' cholesterol is quite high and my 'bad' cholesterol is quite low which is why I'm not too worried. You're not allowed to take statins while breastfeeding (which I am) or preganant, and I'm not sure if we're finished with our family yet, another reason why I'm not keen on statins...
> 
> ...


Absolutely; clear as a bell. We have seen worse but it is swollen. You see, when you see yourself every day or someone you live with sees you everday, it becomes insidious and not noticable. But you got it with the water swallowing dealy.

You are not a hypochondriac. One of our missions is to validate our posters. Especially after the doctors get done berating them and fluffing them off.

Sad, but true.

I see it; let us see what others have to say.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Cocoaone said:


> I can't remember the exact numbers but my 'good' cholesterol is quite high and my 'bad' cholesterol is quite low which is why I'm not too worried. You're not allowed to take statins while breastfeeding (which I am) or preganant, and I'm not sure if we're finished with our family yet, another reason why I'm not keen on statins...


I would still keep an eye on it, as not all "good" cholesterol is good. But I don't blame you for wanting to stay away from statins under the circumstances! 

Plus, the fact that you are breastfeeding tells me you recently had a baby, and you more than likely carrying a few extra pregnancy pounds still. If that't the case, those extra pounds can contribute to a higher cholesterol reading.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Ditto that the thyroid looks swollen. You can see a little puffiness on either side of the centerline of your neck. It appears more noticeable on the left side of the video - your right side.

Have you had a sonogram yet?

You might be able to palpate the thyroid yourself as well. Gently press each side with your fingers. A normal thyroid should feel like nothing - like you are pressing into a raw chicken liver. When you press your fingers into a messed up thyroid, it gives some resistance, like pressing fingers into a slightly hard boiled egg or a semi-cooked chicken breast.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

nasdaqphil, I love your description...for its visualization as well as its accuracy!


----------

